# can a 4440 jd pull a 24' air seeder?



## Deereman80 (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm thinking of buying an air seeder. It's a bourgault 8800 cultivator with a 2115 cart. Can my tractor pull it and can it handle the fan on the cart?


----------



## Brutus (Oct 6, 2012)

Probably can handle the fan, okay, but the weight of the tanks full of seed and fertilizer, plus pulling the outfit in the ground will tax that tractor pretty badly.


----------

